# link --> alt?



## Devil Noxx (7. November 2002)

hi,

wollte fragen ob man für einen link ähnlich wie für ein bild einen alternativen namen nehmen kann also z.b. 
	
	
	



```
echo "<a href=bla.php target=_blank alt=blabla>bla</a>";
```

oder gibts sowas in html oder php nicht?

ich danke für jede art von hilfe.

Greetz

Devil


----------



## Paranoia (7. November 2002)

hey..

so etwas habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen.. und so viel ich weiss klappt das wirklich nur bei bildern..

greetings para


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (7. November 2002)

jo, das gibt's, nur heisst das dann nicht "alt" sondern "title".


```
echo "<a href=bla.php target=_blank TITLE=blabla>bla</a>";
```


----------



## Peter Bönnen (7. November 2002)

//EDIT: Jaja, wurde vor mir schon beantwortet... so ist das halt, wenn man sich Zeit lässt 

Hi Devil Noxx,

da es Dir bei diesem "Alternativtext" ja wahrscheinlich nicht um die eigentliche Funktion geht, welche einen Text anstatt eines Bildes ausgibt, wenn der Browser keine Bilder unterstützt (macht ja keinen Sinn bei Textlinks), schätze ich mal, es geht dir um dieses niedliche kleine Hilfs-Popup, wenn man länger mit der Maus über dem Link bleibt.

Dafür lässt sich das Tag-Attribut "title" verwenden, was dann so aussähe:

```
<a href="http://url/" title="Dies ist ein Link!">Link</a>
```

Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?

so long, Fluke


----------



## Devil Noxx (7. November 2002)

thx

euch beiden
haut jetzt hin....

Greetz

Devil


----------

